# How to Identify my Tivo Model?



## batkins (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, this must be somewhere in an FAQ or archives, but I've spent a couple of hours trying to find the answer with no luck. So, how do I figure out the model of DirectTivo I have? 

The System Info says RCA, Series 2, IRD Model 7000/17, etc. The only reference to 7000/17 I see is w.r.t. Philips, but mine clearly says RCA. I don't see DVR39 or 40, or anything that looks RCAish in System Info. 

My Tivo is deep in a cabinet with minimal cable reach, so before I extract it and examine the back do see if it's there, I thought I'd ask. Apologies if this is well covered elsewhere, but I sure couldn't find it. 

Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You may have had an image from a Philips installed on your RCA. Look at the first three digits of the TiVo service number and then check here.


----------

